# DETROIT | Hudson's Tower | 207m | 680ft | 51 fl | U/C



## urbanlover

Finally after months below grade working shoring up the walls of the existing garage. Above grade work on its demolition started a few days ago.


----------



## urbanlover

https://www.detroityes.com/mb/showthread.php?23134-hudson-Site-Construction/page5


----------



## Dan73

https://www.detroityes.com/mb/showthread.php?23134-hudson-Site-Construction/page7


----------



## midrise

I just saw this post for the first time today....Great for a city that so many have given up on....A new high for the skyline and the citizens as well....The design may have changed but the sprite is still positive....Don't be down on something so right for everyone, it's a big plus..kay:kay::shocked:kay::uh:kay:


----------



## nothatso

From the Midwest forum thread:


Lmichigan said:


> Might need to change the title to say "+800 Feet."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirk Pinho / Crain's Detroit Business
> 
> *Gilbert's Hudson's site skyscraper may grow to 912 feet in height*





> The biggest building in the state is going to be even bigger than previously expected.
> 
> Billionaire mortgage mogul and real estate maven Dan Gilbert's skyscraper slated for downtown Detroit may grow by more than 100 feet to 912 feet tall, Crain's has learned.
> 
> While the final height has not yet been determined, Joe Guziewicz, vice president of construction for Gilbert's Bedrock LLC, confirmed that it will be taller than the 800 feet that was previously announced as the company looks to get "the most flexibility for how we use it and how we program it."
> 
> "We may end up at 900," Guziewicz said, adding that the city has been briefed on the plan. "This has been an ongoing struggle for us for the last eight months. We get one shot and we want to be sure we have the right components inside."





> The maximum height of 912 feet was arrived at because that's the height the elevator cores as they are currently designed can support, Guziewicz said.


----------



## Hudson11

saw that earlier. It adds credence to the rumors that they aren't sure what the top will be like yet (it has yet to be clearly rendered for the latest design) Exciting stuff for Detroit!


----------



## The-Real-Link

Any chance you guys think that if the core goes to about 900' then we can have a crown of some sort pushing this to 1,000? Probably not likely but at least it's flirting with the supertall section! Great to see Detroit get something of this size again.


----------



## Uaarkson

!!!!!!!!


----------



## chjbolton

Amazing news! So pleased for that area


----------



## Uaarkson

Even at 912', this is the first real skyscraper built in Detroit in over 25 years. It will make a huge impression on the region psychologically.


----------



## Luke09

Fantastic news! Hopefully this site will move to under construction in the next couple of months


----------



## Future_Architect09

I can’t be the only one wishing for another 72 feet to get us to Supertall status....


----------



## The-Real-Link

But still as was said, this is substantially bigger than anything we've seen since the RenCen or even Chase Tower. The city is desperately needing something grand and new. This hopefully will fit the bill.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Downtown Detroit getting denser and denser. Is a condo boom in the next decade possible?


----------



## Uaarkson

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Downtown Detroit getting denser and denser. Is a condo boom in the next decade possible?


Impossible to tell. Detroit has a lot more work to do than just about any other city in the country. But so far they're doing mostly good work. Only time will tell what Detroit looks like in the coming decades.


----------



## 3tmk

What an incredible development for Detroit.

Downtown is really becoming a small fortress of revitalization to boost its surrounding areas


----------



## chjbolton

If Detroit gets a supertall before Boston and Miami... 
LOLOLOLOLOLOL is all I'll have to say.

Either way, great stuff.


----------



## Hudson11

*Hudson's site tower details revealed in city documents*



> October 09, 2018
> 
> Detroit's tallest building — and the state's — is expected to feature a stepping design in the heart of downtown as fresh details of Dan Gilbert's signature downtown development project are revealed in a new site plan obtained by Crain's.
> 
> The plan dated Sept. 10, submitted to the city and obtained through the Freedom of Information Act on Tuesday afternoon, includes new scope projections for the J.L. Hudson's department store site development project not previously reported.


----------



## Uaarkson

Yeah baby.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

For some reason, I haven't realized it is considerably taller than Ren Cen. That's a huge addition to Detroit.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

From SSP:



animatedmartian said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Detroit/comments/9novff/album_how_the_912_hudsons_site_skyscraper_will/


A huge addition to Detroit's skyline.


----------



## Uaarkson

That view looking down Woodward - holy SHIT. Basically a mirrored version of Woolworth looking down Broadway.


----------



## Uaarkson

And I can’t get over how good the overall massing of this tower is now. It looks amazing and iconic from every angle and pays heavy homage to nearby pre-war landmarks. Can’t WAIT to see the cladding, which will surely be of the highest quality.


----------



## Future_Architect09

If I’m not mistaken, the massing represents what the shape of the building is going to be, correct? The only thing that is missing is the exterior finish?


----------



## Uaarkson

Future_Architect09 said:


> If I’m not mistaken, the massing represents what the shape of the building is going to be, correct? The only thing that is missing is the exterior finish?


Yes.


----------



## Hudson11

hmmmm. Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but that's a very interesting coloration used for the site plan proposal and in this massing. SHoP has proposed to use green terracotta before. In NYC and in Boston. 

https://www.crainsdetroit.com/real-estate/hudsons-site-tower-details-revealed-city-documents


----------



## Hudson11

pile driver on site. Its only a matter of time now. 


Detroit_Drone_102018_723 by Alex Hancook, on Flickr


----------



## The-Real-Link

When I get the chance to make it downtown now and then I'll try to update the site with progress shots.


----------



## RegentHouse

From "hmm" to "meh," and now "wow..." A building fit for Detroit's tallest!


----------



## chjbolton

So in the awesome renders further up on this page (THANKS for those by the way! should be mandatory for every project ever!  ), I see another small grey mass render next to the Hudson tower; what is it?


----------



## Uaarkson

No one posted this in here?


----------



## 3tmk

So it won't be green?


----------



## Future_Architect09

chjbolton said:


> So in the awesome renders further up on this page (THANKS for those by the way! should be mandatory for every project ever!  ), I see another small grey mass render next to the Hudson tower; what is it?




Pretty sure that’s the taller tower in the Monroe block project.


----------



## Uaarkson

3tmk said:


> So it won't be green?


No, thank god


----------



## Uaarkson

This tower was moved to U/C over on SSP. Can we do the same here?


----------



## Hudson11

It looks like a single foundation piling might have been driven. I'm wondering if it was something ceremonial considering the date. We can wait for more photos to confirm active foundation construction.


----------



## Hudson11

officially released renderings of the new design.

*Hudson's tower design evolves again as it gets taller*



> "Stepping allows for terraces for amenities and possible hospitality spaces," Sharples said.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Plus, the tower's setbacks are a practical feature, preventing the need for more expensive features that limit the swaying that wind can cause with buildings that height, he said.
> 
> [...]
> 
> In addition to the Hudson's tower, another building, slated to be 14 stories and 232 feet tall, is planned immediately to the north on the same Woodward Avenue site, where an underground parking garage has been demolished.
> 
> The total project, to be built by Southfield-based Barton Malow Co., is anticipated to be about 1.424 million square feet spread across the two buildings, a more than 40 percent increase from the previous total of about 1 million square feet, according to a copy of a site plan dated Sept. 10.
> 
> Office space in the 14-story building has increased to about 363,000 square feet across the top six floors, up from 263,000 square feet. It also includes a skylight.
> 
> Hotel space is penciled in at about 500,000 square feet, while residential space is expected to be about 251,000 square feet across approximately 250 units and 22 floors. Retail space has been scaled back from 103,000 square feet in a previous plan to about 73,000 square feet, and exhibit space has decreased from 93,000 square feet to 77,000 across floors two through five of the tower.
> 
> Event space has grown to 185,000 square feet from 168,000 square feet and includes a 1,250-seat event hall, a 445-person capacity ballroom and various meeting rooms. That would be across most of the third, fourth and fifth floors of the podium.
> 
> A 700-space underground parking deck and a public observation deck atop the tower are also planned.


https://twitter.com/BedrockDetroit/status/1056516727054483459




























The podium:


----------



## Hudson11

as I figured, not much going on with the foundation (yet!) Maybe a single pile casing. 









photo by 48307 on the Detroityes forums


----------



## The-Real-Link

Hey Hudson. I'll be downtown this upcoming weekend for a major convention. Would you want me to see if I could get any updates for the forum? I don't know if for example, Bedrock has any scale models in their office / sales area, but it seems their headquarters is in Detroit anyway.

Since you just posted a site photo I doubt too much could change within a week if they're just doing ground work and prep still.


----------



## Hudson11

The-Real-Link said:


> Hey Hudson. I'll be downtown this upcoming weekend for a major convention. Would you want me to see if I could get any updates for the forum? I don't know if for example, Bedrock has any scale models in their office / sales area, but it seems their headquarters is in Detroit anyway.
> 
> Since you just posted a site photo I doubt too much could change within a week if they're just doing ground work and prep still.


anything can change from day to day. All updates are greatly appreciated! It's up to you, of course.


----------



## Broodjebami

I think Gilbert and his team have taken that into consideration when making this decision


----------



## Jay

Jim856796 said:


> It has been reported earlier this month that the Hudson's Tower may not be the tallest building in Detroit and Michigan after all. The skydeck planned for this tower has already been scrapped, because it was not an "efficient" use of space and would have required its own elevator. And I think there's been a switch of the tower from all-residential to part-hotel. Now its height will depend on what kind of hotel operator its developer wants. I was excited about this, and if any height reduction for the Hudson's Tower is confirmed, it will be an automatic disappointment.  A height reduction for this tower would be stupid, and it'll show us that most major American cities aren't going to want a new tallest building these days. I feel that either way, Detroit may never get an opportunity like this again. Also, I don't remember the Marriott at the Renaissance Center ever having an observation deck, either.



This is unfortunate but most American cities are not Detroit (no offense). Keep in mind Developers want to make money, if they're close to eclipsing another building they'll go for it, but it not they'll stick with what makes economic sense.

Detroit has more to worry about than building a 900+ foot tower at the moment. Give it some time then maybe a new tallest will be feasible.


----------



## Jim856796

Jay said:


> This is unfortunate but most American cities are not Detroit (no offense). Keep in mind Developers want to make money, if they're close to eclipsing another building they'll go for it, but it not they'll stick with what makes economic sense.
> 
> Detroit has more to worry about than building a 900+ foot tower at the moment. Give it some time then maybe a new tallest will be feasible.


Personally, if that Hudson Tower is lower than 220 meters, as you're implying, then this will be a missed opportunity, and I'm going to end up hating it. There's not going to be another site for a new tallest in Detroit, if Detroit really needs it so badly. If something on the Hudson's site that is shorter than the Marriott Renaissance Center really does make economic sense, then they may as well cancel this proposal and leave the site empty forever.

I think somebody may ask: "What about the Joe Louis Arena site? Can that realistically house a new tallest?"


----------



## Leshommes

It will likely be the tallest. There was just a recent interview of one of their CEOs, he says there might be higher demand for office space and they're exploring these options, they've had a lot of meetings. He also vehemently maintained that this project will be extraordinarily ambitious, this is a project that's been in planning for many years.

The freep is using click bait to sell a story. Bedrock did not confirm or deny anything to them the official height is still listed as 912ft.


----------



## Leshommes

Jay said:


> This is unfortunate but most American cities are not Detroit (no offense). Keep in mind Developers want to make money, if they're close to eclipsing another building they'll go for it, but it not they'll stick with what makes economic sense.
> 
> Detroit has more to worry about than building a 900+ foot tower at the moment. Give it some time then maybe a new tallest will be feasible.


You need not speak on things you have no clue about. This is not any regular developer this is Bedrock, a branch of companies with essentially endless reserves of capital and no shareholders to answer to, this site has always had a critical long term development plan.

Detroit has a lower office vacancy rate than Chicago and one of the lowest hotel vacancy rates in the country, the demand is there.


----------



## elliot

I love Detroit and believe a Renaissance is possible (see local in joke).

But low vacancy rates? The city has endured nothing else.

So is there are demand?

Uniformed Detroit fanboy.


----------



## Leshommes

elliot said:


> I love Detroit and believe a Renaissance is possible (see local in joke).
> 
> But low vacancy rates? The city has endured nothing else.
> 
> So is there are demand?
> 
> Uniformed Detroit fanboy.


What are you talking about? You are the uninformed individual. Please inform yourself kindly and please try to make complete sentences. 

https://www.rejournals.com/busy-times-in-detroit-s-office-market-you-bet-20190829

The city's office market is the best it's been in decades and needs the space. Hotel space is sorely needed as well this is a common complaint. What is so hard to understand? Don't speak again if it's more pop cliché narrative nonsense.


----------



## kanye

September 17 by HudsonSite Construction


----------



## novaguy

I don't understand how this building is considered to be under construction.In the last year and a half it's been nothing but prep work. Were not even sure what the final design is yet. Hopefully we can get clarity in the next few weeks.


----------



## Leshommes

^ Huh?? Drilling caissons to bedrock is not prep work, very far from it. The demolition of the garage was prep work but that ended in December.


----------



## Hudson11

tower crane base and rebar cages on site recently. Photo by 48307 on Detroit Yes

https://www.detroityes.com/mb/showt...be-built-on-Hudson-s-site&p=583000#post583000


----------



## Hudson11

looks like they're in full gear


----------



## DZH22

This building is not going 912'. It's not even going to eclipse the 725' RenCen. Frankly, aside from it being a vanity project, it never made much sense to begin with to think that Detroit had this kind of pent-up demand for such a tall tower. 

Since 2000, the tallest building built in Detroit is the 348' Greektown Casino Hotel. Only one other building in the last 20 years was even over 250'. I respect all of the renovations the city is doing on its older building stock, but this just seemed way too ambitious for a city that still has one of the worst overall reputations in the country.

Here's the link.
https://www.crainsdetroit.com/real-...-michigan-after-all-ceo-gilberts-bedrock-says


----------



## kanye




----------



## Jim856796

DZH22 said:


> This building is not going 912'. It's not even going to eclipse the 725' RenCen. Frankly, aside from it being a vanity project, it never made much sense to begin with to think that Detroit had this kind of pent-up demand for such a tall tower.
> 
> Since 2000, the tallest building built in Detroit is the 348' Greektown Casino Hotel. Only one other building in the last 20 years was even over 250'. I respect all of the renovations the city is doing on its older building stock, but this just seemed way too ambitious for a city that still has one of the worst overall reputations in the country.


Well, that just confirms my fears of a scale-back for this project. This is just another way to make Detroit look terrible. :no: :mad2: :bash: If market conditions in Detroit somehow improve, can this be built in two phases like the Blue Cross-Blue Shield Tower in Chicago? (I don't know if that can be done for residential towers.)

It is said that the new height is 146 meters; While that is still taller than the old Hudson's Department Store, I don't think it should be scaled back by _that_ much. There is no way I am pulling a 270 Park Avenue with the new Hudson's Tower years down the road just to get a new tallest for Detroit. Frankly, this tower's construction should be stopped until a height of 230-240 meters is agreed on.

A question that should be asked right now is: Why does Detroit need a new tallest anyway, aside from the fact that the Renaissance Center had opened 40-plus years ago? I guess this decision is because Dan Gilbert didn't want to damage the historical landscape in Detroit's Downtown. If you don't want a new tallest in Detroit, then maybe the Hudson's Department Store should have been turned into a mixed-use property in the late 80s/early 90s. :sad2: :screwit:

#OpportunityLost
#DevelopersChickenOut
#WeStillWantANewTallestBuilding
#MarketConditionsRuinEverything


----------



## Leshommes

It has nothing to do with market conditions or demand, the demand for hotels is huge in the city right now. The scaling back has everything to do with construction costs rising substantially. Many cities have seen height reductions in projects because of it.



> I respect all of the renovations the city is doing on its older building stock, but this just seemed way too ambitious for a city that still has one of the worst overall reputations in the country.


Skyscraper construction has zero to do with a perceived reputation, you're just ranting nonsense right now. Go troll elsewhere. You know nothing about what is driving large developments in Detroit.


----------



## Hudson11

146 meters would be a big disappointment. Is there a source for that?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

how to downgrade a project:


----------



## aquamaroon

^^ wow they really did manage to strip out literally everything that made the original design interesting and a landmark, I'm almost impressed...


----------



## Leshommes

aquamaroon said:


> ^^ wow they really did manage to strip out literally everything that made the original design interesting and a landmark, I'm almost impressed...


I guess it's all a matter of opinion but I disagree completely, they got rid of the ugly spaceship alien features that were never realistic in the first place and looked terrible. The latest design is much better now, filled with event space and retail and is expected to be adorned with high-quality materials like terracotta.


----------



## Vilatic




----------



## kanye




----------



## hkskyline

*Metro Detroit developments returning to schedule this summer as COVID-19 spread slows*


> More than three years after it broke ground, the Hudson's site tower is beginning to take shape, now visible to passers-by in downtown Detroit. Plans for the site include a new block-long building at 1200 Woodward Ave., with the tower rising from its southern side.











Metro Detroit developments returning to schedule this summer as COVID-19 spread slows


This summer, development plans in metro Detroit are coming back to life after a COVID-19 induced hiatus.



www.freep.com


----------



## kanye




----------



## prageethSL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408430630594093061


----------



## boss-ton

Detroit needs to go all in on the light rail system to really jump start its redevelopment. I fullly believe if they had built a metro system they wouldnt have been hit AS hard as they were. It didnt happen, but gutted downtowns full of parking lots need a catalyst for revitalization and theres no better way than rail transit.

Detroit now has thousands upon thousands of “affordable” houses, plus tons of cheap and available land downtown and people are looking for places to go that are priced out of other cities. The downtown already has great bones that with some development could really come back to life. With transit and some new development it really could head for a takeoff. The new development is great but some of the problems are still there. Its great theyve started a light rail, they need to go all in on that plus commuter rail. Theyre not going to see the city fully come back to life without building transit in the 21st century, the potential is there.


----------



## hkskyline

* Steel structure takes shape at Hudson's skyscraper site in downtown Detroit *
June 25, 2021
_Excerpt_

DETROIT (WWJ) -- A major milestone has been reached at the site of the old J.L. Hudson’s Department Store in downtown Detroit, where crews have installed the first part of the steel structure for the skyscraper that will go up along the site along Woodward Avenue, just north of Campus Martius Park.

Dan Gilbert’s real estate, Bedrock LLC, is heading the development of Detroit’s newest skyscraper, which saw construction begin in 2017. The project moved one step closer to completion as the building’s first steel beams were lifted into place Thursday.

Bedrock says following the initial column placement, periphery structure will be built over a nine-month period, with crews expected to erect two floors -- approximately 30-40 feet -- of steel every three to four weeks.

More : https://www.audacy.com/wwjnewsradio...el-columns-erected-at-hudsons-site-in-detroit


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## goschio

Good to see Detroit rising again.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline




----------



## chjbolton

What an utter disappointment this project became...


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> * Steel structure takes shape at Hudson's skyscraper site in downtown Detroit *
> June 25, 2021
> _Excerpt_
> 
> DETROIT (WWJ) -- A major milestone has been reached at the site of the old J.L. Hudson’s Department Store in downtown Detroit, where crews have installed the first part of the steel structure for the skyscraper that will go up along the site along Woodward Avenue, just north of Campus Martius Park.
> 
> Dan Gilbert’s real estate, Bedrock LLC, is heading the development of Detroit’s newest skyscraper, which saw construction begin in 2017. The project moved one step closer to completion as the building’s first steel beams were lifted into place Thursday.
> 
> Bedrock says following the initial column placement, periphery structure will be built over a nine-month period, with crews expected to erect two floors -- approximately 30-40 feet -- of steel every three to four weeks.
> 
> More : https://www.audacy.com/wwjnewsradio...el-columns-erected-at-hudsons-site-in-detroit








































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408156320449155073


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*Real Estate Insider: Lots of unknowns about Ross' plans with District Detroit*
Crain's Detroit Business _Excerpt_
20 July 2021

After more than two months of behind-the-scenes chatter about some sort of Stephen Ross-Christopher Ilitch joint effort, news finally came out last week — first on Wednesday and then on Thursday — about discussions between Ross' New York City-based developer Related Cos. and Detroit-based Olympia Development of Michigan, the Ilitch family's real estate company.

We know that there have been talks about putting the Detroit Center for Innovation in The District Detroit, but precious little more than that.

What may have seemed like a rather abrupt Ross decision to scotch a plan to build the proposed University of Michigan Detroit Center for Innovation on Dan Gilbert's 14-acre "fail jail" site on Gratiot Avenue and move it into the Ilitch family's District Detroit area "behind the Fox Theatre" instead was much more of a slow burn.

Wednesday's announcement by Gilbert's Bedrock LLC real estate company was more of a coup de grâce than anything else.

...

It should be noted that the relationship between Ross and the Bedrock team was not the coziest.

In addition to the jail site, Ross and Gilbert have also disagreed about the direction of the latter's other Detroit development efforts, including the Hudson's site project and the Monroe Blocks project, I've been told.

...

Bedrock CEO Kofi Bonner said in a statement: "From time to time, Bedrock has sought perspectives on our plans and projects. Over that time, one thing has remained constant: our commitment to the city of Detroit. The Hudson's Site project in particular is not intended to be a traditional commercial development. Rather, Dan Gilbert and Bedrock have always been committed to delivering a truly special project that will be a source of civic pride for Detroiters and an economic catalyst for our city. We are thrilled to see this landmark project continue to rise higher from the ground every day, and we are excited to follow it with a transformational development on the Monroe Blocks as conditions stabilize coming out of the pandemic."

More : Real Estate Insider: Lots of unknowns about Ross' plans with District Detroit


----------



## Leshommes

chjbolton said:


> What an utter disappointment this project became...


It's not a disappointment at all.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

* New renderings released for Dan Gilbert's Hudson's site project in Detroit *
Detroit Free Press _Excerpt_
May 12, 2022

Dan Gilbert's real estate firm has released updated renderings of what its ambitious Hudson's site development will look like once construction finishes in a few years.

The images were recently shared on the project's website at Hudsonssitedetroit.com

The development, 1208 Woodward Ave. downtown, broke ground in December 2017 and is still under construction. 

The project consists of two buildings: a skyscraper with luxury residences and a luxury hotel, and an 11-story mid-rise with more than 550,000 square feet of office space, exhibition space and ground-floor retail, according to the website.

The buildings are expected to be done in 2024, two years behind the project's originally announced timeline.

More : New renderings released for Dan Gilbert's Hudson's site project in Detroit


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## DZH22

Bedrock seeks 10-year tax break on $1.4B project at old Hudson’s site - BridgeDetroit


City officials said the project relies on a temporary tax cut.




www.bridgedetroit.com





"The council will likely vote next week on whether to approve a 10-year tax abatement, but city officials said the project’s financial viability relies on the temporary tax cut."


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit officials delay vote on $60 million tax break for Hudson redevelopment * 
WDET _Excerpt_
June 15, 2022 

The decision to give more tax breaks to Dan Gilbert’s downtown skyscraper is still up in the air. 

Detroit City Council is postponing its vote to approve $60 million in tax abatements for the delayed Hudson’s site project. 

That’s after several residents spoke out against the 10-year abatement plan for the property, saying the city needs to capture those taxes to fund public schools and libraries. 

More : Detroit officials delay vote on $60 million tax break for Hudson redevelopment » WDET 101.9 FM


----------



## ShadowSoarer

This is an update as of 6/16. No additional floors since ~4/28 (~7 weeks ago). At this point it is quite difficult to envisioning the tower being done by 2024.


----------



## Vilatic




----------



## DZH22

Another update on the tax break (postponed). Sounds like there's a lot of public sentiment against it. If they don't get it, would they just cap the tower early, or would they leave a partially finished tower indefinitely? Is the full 685' tower still feasible without this tax break?









In face of opposition, Detroit City Council delays $60M tax break vote for Hudson project


Gilbert's real estate firm, Bedrock, has said that the abatement is a critical component of its debt financing for its Hudson's site project.



www.freep.com


----------



## ShadowSoarer

WXYZ Detroit posted a drone footage for today:


----------



## ShadowSoarer

Hopefully this tax incentive issue gets resolved soon. Here is an update as of July 1st:


----------



## ShadowSoarer

Update as of 7/12, hard to tell whether or not the elevator cores have gone up:


----------



## ShadowSoarer

Update as of 7/21 elevator cores went up today. Hopefully they can keep this pace.


----------



## Hudson11

I wouldn't worry about this project being seen through to its completion. Gilbert himself said they were going to do things slowly. Well, he's living up to the promise.


----------



## ShadowSoarer

Elevator cores went up today 7/29:


----------



## ShadowSoarer

Elevator cores went up today 8/11, elevator cores for tower looks to be taller than the Campus Martius Building:


----------



## hkskyline

* How costs ballooned for Gilbert's Hudson's site in downtown Detroit *
Detroit Free Press _Excerpt_
Aug 23, 2022

New details emerged Tuesday on how Dan Gilbert's costs ballooned to more than $1.4 billion for his Hudson's site development in downtown Detroit, forcing his real estate firm to pay way more than anticipated to get it built.

The details from outside analyses of the landmark project conducted last month by Chicago real estate consultants and earlier in the year by University of Michigan economists were released by state development officials.

More : How costs ballooned for Gilbert's Hudson's site in downtown Detroit


----------



## ShadowSoarer

Looks like the elevator cores went up today 8/25. It seems like they are averaging about 2 weeks per floor so at this rate it may top out about this time next year.


----------



## ShadowSoarer

Elevator cores went up 9/8, but this was an update as of 9/11. Had some issues trying to upload photo the past couple of days.


----------



## prageethSL

Taken on 9/18








credit:pianowizard


----------



## Twopsy

How can an unspectaculat tower in a city where property prices collapsed cost $1.4 billion? That is more than a tower of that size costs in Manhattan. Detroit is the same city where a few years ago houses where on sale for $5,000 per piece. Of cours you can't compare US wages with slave labour in the UAE, but $1.4 billion is in the range of what Burj Khalifa had cost to build. 

And $100 million additional architect fees just for design changes are excessive. For that kind of money Sir Norman Foster will design a supertall.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Twopsy said:


> How can an unspectaculat tower in a city where property prices collapsed cost $1.4 billion? That is more than a tower of that size costs in Manhattan. Detroit is the same city where a few years ago houses where on sale for $5,000 per piece. Of cours you can't compare US wages with slave labour in the UAE, but $1.4 billion is in the range of what Burj Khalifa had cost to build.
> 
> And $100 million additional architect fees just for design changes are excessive. For that kind of money Sir Norman Foster will design a supertall.


Welcome to Detroit


----------



## ShadowSoarer

Update as of 9/22, couldn't tell if the elevator cores went up but it went up on 9/20.


----------



## ShadowSoarer

Update as of 10/3, I believe the elevator cores went up today. Getting hard to tell from the relative angle.


----------



## prageethSL




----------



## ShadowSoarer

I believe the elevator cores went up a floor today 10/13.


----------



## prageethSL

*Luxury hotel confirmed as main tenant of Hudson’s site development *












> Bedrock LLC's website now lists the *Edition Hotel* as a main tenant of the $1.4 billion mixed-use project under construction at Woodward and Grand River avenues, marking the first public acknowledgement that the hotel flag by Ian Schrager, a co-founder of nightclub Studio 54 in New York City, is coming to Detroit.
> 
> An email was sent to Bedrock spokespeople seeking comment, as well as a representative for Edition Hotels on Monday morning.It’s not known when the reference to the Edition Hotel was added to Bedrock’s website. However, an archived version of the page from June 22 on Wayback Machine — the most recent posted date — makes no mention of the Edition Hotel.


----------



## ShadowSoarer

I believe the elevator cores went up a floor today 10/24.


----------



## ShadowSoarer

I believe the elevator core went up a floor today as of 11/4.


----------



## ShadowSoarer

Update as of 11/18. I don't think the elevator cores have gone up. Was anticipating the cores to go up today since it looked like they were pouring concrete yesterday. Could be weather related. The crane has definitely increased in height though.


----------



## ShadowSoarer

Previously posted a bit soon. Was anticipated the elevator cores going up Friday but it did not. However the elevator cores went up today Nov 21st Monday:


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## ShadowSoarer

So I don't think the elevator cores have gone up in the past couple of weeks, not sure if it related to having the glass facade starting on the tower. If the elevator cores go up tomorrow then I will post, otherwise this will be the last update for 2022. I've post some bonus pictures as well.

Update as of Dec. 14th:










This is what it looks like with traffic taken on Dec. 11th:









This is what it looks like at night taken on Dec. 6th:









This is what it looks like taken at the beginning of 2022 taken on Jan. 8th (you can also just barely see the elevator cores from the Exchange development in the back during that time):


----------



## ShadowSoarer

First update for 2023 as of 1/1:


----------



## ShadowSoarer

Found this recent aerial footage of the Hudson as of Jan 2023:


----------

